# The best thing to ever happen to me.



## SPIRITEDone (Feb 28, 2007)

This would be my pride and joy, Shyanne. She is a 9 year old, 16h Appendix who is VERY spirited!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

what a beautiful horse!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

uber pretty!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love that word uber! hehe! I agree very pretty! I love her markings!


----------



## SPIRITEDone (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

she is very pretty!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Look at her, she's beautiful! 

I like the word uber too :wink:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow shes nice



I know this is gonna sound dum but what exactly is an Appendix horse coz I've never seen one in real life???


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

dunno what appedix means either but theres one thing i know....thats a very very very nice horse me want!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, she's beautiful! :shock: You must be thrilled to bits.

What discipline will you do?


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!  



> I know this is gonna sound dum but what exactly is an Appendix horse coz I've never seen one in real life???


An Appendix is a Thoroughbred cross American Quarter horse.


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

She's pretty


----------

